# Out from the shadow of the Colorado Mountains with a happy thank you!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*





















Neilan.*


----------



## TatankaYotanka (May 17, 2015)

Thank you, Tim!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to AT from Texas...


----------



## TatankaYotanka (May 17, 2015)

Thank you, gentlemen! I appreciate the welcome. Cheers


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------

